# EN World Too Fast



## Mark

Um, this is a rather odd request, I am sure, but could the site be stymied or bottlenecked a bit?  I'm having trouble keeping up with how fast the boards are now.


----------



## Hand of Evil

You break it, you buy it!  

I like it...


----------



## Erywin

*Oh My Gosh!  ENWorld, now with lightspeed loading times!*

Wow, is it just me or did ENWorld just jump into hyperdrive!  Hope the page load times stay like this, I love it!

Cheers,
E


----------



## Hand of Evil

Erywin said:


> Wow, is it just me or did ENWorld just jump into hyperdrive!  Hope the page load times stay like this, I love it!
> 
> Cheers,
> E




META forum to find your answer.


----------



## Obryn

Yeah, seriously, this is a holycrap moment.

The boards haven't been this fast in years.  If ever.

Russ, whoever you hired is a god - or at least a demigod of some kind - and deserves every penny.

-O


----------



## Alzrius

EN World functioning at this fast a pace is unfamiliar and scary. 

Seriously though, it's great that the other shoe has finally dropped. Yay to Morrus and whoever else got the site back on track!


----------



## Crothian

Yes, the boards are going great!  This guy did a great job!  Was he able to say what happened and lay out a plan or something so it doesn't happen again?


----------



## stonegod

Crothian said:


> Yes, the boards are going great!  This guy did a great job!  Was he able to say what happened and lay out a plan or something so it doesn't happen again?



Yeah, that's the sign of a true pro: Someone that helps keep it fixed, even if it means less money later. (And indirectly encourages more money later is something does go wrong). Whomever Morrus hired is gangbusters.


----------



## Obryn

I am now opening many threads and reading them in disbelief.

I haven't been able to click on a link and simply _read _it in the past few years.  I've grown so used to the open-all-the-threads-i-want-in-new-tabs-and-come-back-after-getting-coffee method that I fear I will find it hard to adjust.

I'm giddy here.  I shouldn't be giddy.  It's kind of sad.

-O


----------



## Oryan77

Mark said:


> Um, this is a rather odd request, I am sure, but could the site be stymied or bottlenecked a bit?  I'm having trouble keeping up with how fast the boards are now.




What I've done is, lowered the speed on my mouse so it takes longer to mouse across the screen. When I click on a button, I press down on my mouse button, but I wait 3 seconds before releasing it. When I need to scroll down a screen, I press the down arrow on my browser scroll bar one click at a time...I'd say, clicking it every 1 second is about right. Finally, whenever I go to a new screen, I refresh the screen about 15 times before I actually read it.

I'm a bit of an EN World grognard and I miss the long load times. So this has really seemed to give the appearance that EN World is lagging. I just can't keep up with this younger generations lightning fast load times!


----------



## Erywin

Loving the fact that ENWorld is now surfable without all the hassle of opening pages and waiting for them to load!  Great work done by all who got things back into working order!  Would love to hear the details on what happened and how it was fixed.

Cheers,
E


----------



## kitsune9

Erywin said:


> Wow, is it just me or did ENWorld just jump into hyperdrive!  Hope the page load times stay like this, I love it!
> 
> Cheers,
> E




Yeah, I had to stop coming to this site for about a week and a half because of the super slow loading times. Thanks to whoever got it back up and running and again! Yay!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I think it's getting too fast. That can't be good. 
I think anyone that stayed around while it was slow shows he his a true fan. And now, the riff-raff gets back.


----------



## Obryn

As I mentioned elsewhere, in addition to ENWorld loading pages before I even know I want them, those Evony ads seem to be gone completely!

It's like 90% of the stuff I dislike about ENWorld just disappeared in one fell swoop.

-O


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

Positively snappy.


----------



## SkidAce

Lightspeed...no wait..that's not fast enough to describe it!!!!

LUDICROUS SPEED!

Thanks and congtatulations to all who had a part in the fix.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Obryn said:


> As I mentioned elsewhere, in addition to ENWorld loading pages before I even know I want them, those Evony ads seem to be gone completely!
> 
> It's like 90% of the stuff I dislike about ENWorld just disappeared in one fell swoop.
> 
> -O




Until I see an Evony ad that leads me to conclude that...


EVONY killed ENWorld's server.


----------



## Rhun

I have to chime in and agree that this is the fastest things have been in a long time! NICE!


----------



## Thaumaturge

EnWorld's gone plaid!

Thaumaturge,


----------



## wedgeski

This thread makes me smile.



See?


----------



## weem

*ENW @ Hyper speed now...*

At least for me - I'm hoping everything is well and good now - anyone else having a much easier go of it now?


----------



## Shroomy

weem said:


> At least for me - I'm hoping everything is well and good now - anyone else having a much easier go of it now?




Its not just you.  I was pleasantly surprised this afternoon.


----------



## weem

Yea, it seems to be running really well. I've had it open today - click a link, move on to something else while it loads, etc - but then all of a sudden it seemed good.

There was mention of Morrus getting someone in there recently (Mistwell mentioned it over on RPGnet) so I was hopeful this was the result and not just some temporary fluke, hehe


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

wedgeski said:


> This thread makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> See?



 Me too.


----------



## renau1g

Yay! I'm glad to see that things are working well. Hopefully it wasn't too much out of pocket Morrus... I will say it seems worth it (in a truly selfish way)


----------



## renau1g

Obryn said:


> As I mentioned elsewhere, in addition to ENWorld loading pages before I even know I want them, those Evony ads seem to be gone completely!
> 
> It's like 90% of the stuff I dislike about ENWorld just disappeared in one fell swoop.
> 
> -O




LOL. So true about those ads. Oh wait here's one on the side now. They're everywhere...crazy chinese

But yeah, it's awesome!


----------



## weem

Yea those ads... I felt like I had to minimize the site if someone came to my desk or else they would get the wrong impression, haha.

Good news all around, glad to be back!


----------



## Knightfall

A lot better. It's great!


----------



## mach1.9pants

Yeah well done to the engineer who fixed it, ENW is awesome even here in NZ


----------



## EricNoah

Awesome!


----------



## Zephrin the Lost

This (once again very fast) messageboard is now the powerful force in the galaxy. I suggest we use it. 

--Z


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, I was ALMOST over my EnWorld addiction, but y'all had to suck me back in with fast speeds.  Will I ever be free?  WILL I EVER BE FREEEE?!?!


----------



## MichaelSomething

Huzzah!  I can update my blog now!  Thanks to the person who fixed it!


----------



## ssampier

Cel - e - brate good times.

Thanks Morrus and crew.

Where's my party icon when I need one?


----------



## drothgery

I hate to be the grumpy pessimist, but let's give things a few weeks before declaring everything good. Having said that, it's working great now.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat

Just wow.  I haven't really looked at ENworld for weeks.  Oh, I clicked on the link in my favorites a few times but I STOPPED TRYING because it simply would not load.  Tonight I happen to click entirely by accident - after having started to consider never, ever trying again - _and it works!_

Welcome back ENworld!

"...The dead, are but for a moment, motionless." - E.A. Poe


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer

*Can you tell us?*

I know it's behind the scene's mumbo jumbo techie magic, but can anyone tell us in non-jargon what was fixed, and maybe if the guru figured out what triggered the sudden slow down?

I'm just lovin' the difference!


----------



## The Goblin King

SkidAce said:


> LUDICROUS SPEED!




My brains...are going into...my FEET!!!!!!!11ELEVEN


----------



## Orius

There's no such thing as a too fast ENWorld.  

Course it doesn't help when I usually pop in here with about a dozen other tabs open and 2 or 3 YouTube vids going either.


----------



## Aus_Snow

_Way_ too fast. Surely there's a law against it.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Full. Of. Awesome.

Thank you, Morrus!


----------



## Merkuri

Yay for fast EN World!

I notice that new threads no longer get every single word in the title pushed into the tags field.  This was something that annoyed me for a while because it was done poorly (in my opinion) and made tags less useful because it would add tags with punctuation or tags that meant nothing.

Was this contributing to the slowdown of EN World somehow, I wonder?


----------



## Thanee

Woohoo, the site finally works at a decent speed. Keep it up! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shade

No more need to open 10 different tabs and wait for them all to load.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Wait, why not? I always do this.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Liquid Zoom-Zoom...


----------



## jeffh

Wow, this is a huge improvement, not only over the last few weeks, but the last few _years_.

I've noticed that once in a while, it still kind of thinks about it for a few seconds before opening a page (don't get me wrong, even when this happens it's still a big improvement over the last few weeks).

When, exactly, does it do this?

When it turns out to be loading an Evony ad . As long as it's _not _doing that, it takes anywhere from functionally instantaneous to about two seconds.

EDIT: Hmm, maybe it's something else, because when posting this, I was taken to the finished product _instantly_ and there was an Evony ad there.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

A big thanks to whomever you got in to fix this Morrus.  He (and you) have done a great job.  We might see some traffic back in the old girl again, now that you don't have to wait minutes for a page to load.

Good to have you back EN World.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Dyson Logos

Obryn said:


> As I mentioned elsewhere, in addition to ENWorld loading pages before I even know I want them, those Evony ads seem to be gone completely!
> 
> It's like 90% of the stuff I dislike about ENWorld just disappeared in one fell swoop.




but... but... BEWBS!


----------



## RangerWickett

So I'm curious. What was the problem?


----------



## Roland55

Mark said:


> Um, this is a rather odd request, I am sure, but could the site be stymied or bottlenecked a bit?  I'm having trouble keeping up with how fast the boards are now.




Hmm.  I'm having the same problem.  I have wit ... just not quick wit ... and I find I simply can't keep up.

As a result, my future posts will likely be quite boring.


----------



## Doodles

No no. Keep it FAST, please!


----------



## Orius

Roland55 said:


> Hmm.  I'm having the same problem.  I have wit ... just not quick wit ... and I find I simply can't keep up.
> 
> As a result, my future posts will likely be quite boring.




Don't worry about it.  Even my snark and bad jokes can't always keep up and stay fresh.


----------

